# Looking for some help.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

A group of about 60 of us are looking for other residents to help us out. Friday evening we will be conducting the first annual JUMP A SLOUGH A NONRESIDENT IS SCOUTING DAY.

Preference points will be given to those who can jump the most sloughs that are being scouted by NR who are pulling duck boats. Seperate scoring systems will also be set up for the state they came from.

Sota's = 10 points
Scony's = 9 points
Illinoids = 8 points
All other states will be scored as 7.

A special bonus will be awarded to those who anger boys from south of the mason-dixon and get sworn at in a southern drawl.

In true North Dakota tradition all participants will be required to drink at least a sixer of high life light, the beast, or animal cans. Awards will be given at local watering holes where we will be conducting further harassment.

Before everyone gets there undies in a wad this was all in good fun. Good luck on Saturday boys. We all know you've been itching. Be safe and remember to wear your life jacket. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :beer: That was good GG real good!!!

Mav....


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Is it on the honor system or can we use their out of state plates as tags and have a fishing style weigh in?

:toofunny:

tc


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Waaaaay good :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll admit, that's a classic GG.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dammit GG,
You got my blood pressure rising until I got to the end of your post.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:lol:

That is facken funny! GG you know how to make a guy laugh...

It's funny, now that I think back... I was one of those guys from MN who came to ND and jumped sloughs, sky blasted, and a bunch of other retarted things... Since I moved here, I appreciate the land a hulla of alot more!

For all NR coming here... I know there are some that do respect or try too... Just use you common sense and have fun in ND.

Good Luck to everyone this wknd.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :bop: :bop: :stirpot:

That was funny. :withstupid:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

:beer: :beer: That was good.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

GG what are you talking about? You are a *Sota!! :splat: Anyway, I hope everyone has a good weekend. NR's good luck! The area's were the most birds are from Bowman to Rhame, for those of you who don't know where that is try the South West corner of the state, I heard that they have been hammering them there. See ya tonight GG :bartime: *


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

GG

I've got five azlllready tis mmmooorrrning
buttttt thiisss lasst guy is chasing mmeeee innn 
hissss Subbburbbban assss 
I rrunnn anddddd tyyypeppe onnnn my bbllackberryyy..

Helppppp


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

From the "Fargo Times" : This just in, local slough jumper watchers have been sighted throughout Northdakota on thursday. There is a local contest amongst some Minnesota wanna be's who can't find any sloughs on their own. :lol: A point system is placed as an incentive besides the, and I quote, "finding the hidden treasure". Quite a stir in small town USA to say the least. Full story at 6:00. 
:beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Did you see the size of that Rabbit Choker.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

MRN, QUICK, THROW A PUGSLEYS ON THE GROUND!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GG, bonus points for taking my duck boat on a WPA?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Duck Boat.....I'm taking my pro-v out there!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

dan maybe i should let you borrow the nitro!! :lol: :lol: there a lot of glitter on her.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll let you drive so I can :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'll try to drive nice so you don't spill. :beer:


----------

